# Frangipani - flower opened today



## Bolero (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi guys, bought this plant last year. It has flowered quite a bit but this is the first close to perfect flower I have managed to get. The aroma is not surpassed by anything else I've ever come across, the second photo is of some unflowered seedlings I've been growing for two years. I grow these outside in really cold to hot weather but I make sure they are protected from frost and do not get wet in winter. 







And the seedlings, I have lost the name tags but they should be splashes of pink and orange when they flower - maybe next year:


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 14, 2010)

Imo a great pic with a flower of perfect shape!!!! Jean
(btw I love 'frangipani' sweets and cakes that we have here)


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 14, 2010)

This flower always screams the tropics to me. Lovely!


----------



## nikv (Jan 14, 2010)

Your plumeria are lovely! I have a couple that I purchased as cuttings on eBay and a few that I've been growing from seed. None of the seedlings are near blooming size yet.


----------



## Bolero (Jan 14, 2010)

nikv said:


> Your plumeria are lovely! I have a couple that I purchased as cuttings on eBay and a few that I've been growing from seed. None of the seedlings are near blooming size yet.



Do you know how big the growths need to be in order to bloom? I have no idea.


----------



## nikv (Jan 14, 2010)

I don't know if it's a matter of plant size or age. But I've seen them blooming when the plants are only about a foot tall. Of course, they will get better and you'll have more of them as the plants grow larger.


----------



## Bolero (Jan 14, 2010)

Ah ok thanks, the 3 seedlings are maybe 8 inches tall so with some growing maybe next year I will see my first bloom on them.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 14, 2010)

Those are cool -- they almost look like wax.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 14, 2010)

Never seen one close! It looks beautiful!


----------



## cdub (Jan 14, 2010)

I agree the scent of Plumeria is fabulous. Bolero, how old/tall is your plant in bloom?


----------



## Bolero (Jan 14, 2010)

The one in bloom would be around 12 inches I guess - 30cm when just measuring the trunk. Including the leaves it would about 20 inches or so.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 14, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Lanmark (Jan 14, 2010)

Very very nice! I used to grow these under HID lamps in Michigan but it's been about ten years now since I have done it. They do quite well.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice, thanx for sharing.


----------

